# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wo Lagert Ihr eure Surfboards ?

## love the game

Ich brauche wieder platzt in der Wohnung xd (lebe in Wien), gute Ideen wo die Boards gnstig gelagert werden knnen ? Pls Helpppppp

Lg

----------


## Leander02

Hey! Also in Wien habe ich mein Zeug in eine Selfstorage gegeben. Die heien (entfernt) und haben recht praktische und gnstige Abteile dafr. Kann dir ja mal den Link geben: (Spam entfernt - fr Werbemglichkeiten bitte einfach mal bei der Redaktion durchklingeln)
lg

----------


## kiki68

Schner Spam....

----------


## lebertran

Gott sei Dank hab ich einen Schuppen im Garten!

----------


## Jumpi

Ja schnen Holzschuppen ist das beste. Sonst es gibt auch Fahrradgaragen wenn du wenig Platz hast auch nicht sonderlich teuer.

----------

